# Trashed the house



## drudy (Apr 26, 2014)

I have a 3.5 yr old AKC male. neutered Vizsla (Gus) that just trashed our house for the first time. Crate trained, neutered, worked with a personal trainer, runs off lead 3-4 miles per day...great family dog! Gus has had the run of the house since he was six months old. Came home after being gone about 4 hours to find every screen window broken and actually pulled the screen frames from the windows. Was on the kitchen counter to get the screen off over the sink, and up on bedroom dressers to get the screens off of the higher bedroom windows as well. Numerous scratches on the woodwork and entry doors. Dog drool and paw marks on all windows, mirrors, counters, floors and walls. Luckily Gus didn’t turn on the water in the bathroom or kitchen sinks or burn the house down when he was upon the kitchen stove and knocked the grates off it as well.

1) Have you ever seen this late onset behavior in a Vizsla before when it was not present as a pup?
2) Could there be any medical reason fro this abrupt change in Gus’ behavior besides “separation anxiety”?


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Could Gus have gotten super freaked out about something going on outside? A squirrel? Loud noise? Someone in your yard?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Have you recently bought any new electronics? Some things emit high pitch noises that we don't hear and he could be reacting. 

Did you change your leaving routine? Doing something strange right before leaving could cause him anxiety.


----------

